# Final salary notification to bank



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Hi does anyone know how the final salary notification to banks works? In particular when the notification is issued.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Andy17 said:


> Hi does anyone know how the final salary notification to banks works? In particular when the notification is issued.


Hi,
I had heard that this does not happen any more - but maybe another member who has changed jobs recently can confirm this.
If you think there is a risk and need cash urgently - make sure you clear out whatever is in your account before the last salary goes in and the bank freezes the account - as this is the risk, if this practice still exists.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I had heard that this does not happen any more - but maybe another member who has changed jobs recently can confirm this.
> If you think there is a risk and need cash urgently - make sure you clear out whatever is in your account before the last salary goes in and the bank freezes the account - as this is the risk, if this practice still exists.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply its more a case of transfering funds back in to have a smooth exit rather then a cash flow problem so timing of things is the importent thing, on the other point you raise do I understand correctly that there could be an issue on a change of employer?


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

My understanding is that this is issued with final salary and your account will be frozen by the amount of your credit card limit and/or other loans. I do not think the process is influenced by visa status.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

My understanding is that the treatment of the final month's pay and the end of service entitlements are different.
One can be witheld if there are any loans to the employer still outstanding. The other has to be paid into the employee's account within a month of them ceasing employment irrespective.
I'm not across the details, as HR and my staff handle the paperwork.

Best clear all debts, hand in all company property and get that clearance. Then check with H.R when you will receive payment. Normally next pay cycle.

Hey but don't take my word for it. I've been wrong once before. Let me see. Think that was back in 1990

Sorry. Meant to add, there is no notification to banks that I am aware of. However see disclaimer above.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

My understanding is that the notification comes through with the last payment from the company (last salary + EOSB etc).
This is not mandatory though - if the company has no tie up with the bank, they will not mark the final payment as "final". However, once there is such a notification, the bank may freeze accounts in case there is debt outstanding (including credit card debt).


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

rsinner said:


> My understanding is that the notification comes through with the last payment from the company (last salary + EOSB etc).
> This is not mandatory though - if the company has no tie up with the bank, they will not mark the final payment as "final". However, once there is such a notification, the bank may freeze accounts in case there is debt outstanding (including credit card debt).


True. But then the company would have to have an agreement with ev ery bank in UAE that gave our employees a loan. One or 2 banks tried that . Told them to take a hike.
I'm not paid to look after their administrative crapiola.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

arabianhorse said:


> True. But then the company would have to have an agreement with ev ery bank in UAE that gave our employees a loan. One or 2 banks tried that . Told them to take a hike.
> I'm not paid to look after their administrative crapiola.


Sure. Which means that if the company is not "listed" with the bank employees usually cant get CCs or loans from them. My last company had no such listings, which was a bit of a pain esp. for CCs without security cheques


----------

